# Airwire shielded motor cable



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm new to using Airwire but I'm interested in how many people use the supplied shielded motor cable.

Does it help?

If you install the decoder in the tender of a steam loco do you only run the shielded cable in the tender?

Alan


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't really know if it helps but it certainly can't hurt to shield the leads.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Neither I nor my dad have bothered with it in our Airwire installs, and neither of us have experienced any range issues. I physically can't get farther than 80' away from the train in my back yard (being roughly 35' x 60'), but dad's yard is significantly larger. Granted, the notion for us with walk-around throttles is to be able to follow the train, so we're still typically well within 100' of the loco at most points in the operating session. 

Having said that, as Paul suggests, "can't hurt." And since they supply it, you may as well use it if it's convenient to do so. 

Later, 

K


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have and haven't used it. Didn't see alot of difference either way. As said above, if it's convienent to do use it but I wouldn't make any major mods to add it. 

Terry


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually don't use it. If the shielded wire was so important, why don't they use it with their drop-in boards?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have three Airwire installs at present, working on another. I have never used it or had a problem of range.


----------

